# Heads Up - a Wolf In Our Midst Dawn Hahler /"hahler" on LB



## Jill (Dec 23, 2009)

I had heard through other members over the past 18mos or so some disturbing things about this (former?) LB member and now here's a link folks may want to look at... I'm pretty sure most of us would NOT want to sell this woman a horse, dog, cat, or even a pet rock (Criminal Felony Animal Abuse -- starving / dead horses, starving dogs eating horses, filthy conditons, burnt animals, shot animals, ETC.):

http://www.oscn.net/applications/ocisweb/G...p;db=Pushmataha


----------



## Debby - LB (Dec 23, 2009)

Disgusting. Thanks Jill.... Is that the person that advertises the Baracuda nippers?..she's a farrier or something??


----------



## cretahillsgal (Dec 23, 2009)

Thanks for posting this Jill. I wanted to but wasnt sure if it was against the rules or okay to do.

I was appalled when I heard. I hope all the animals that they removed will be okay.


----------



## Jill (Dec 23, 2009)

Hi, ladies --

Yes, VERY disgusting and I think she held herself out as an animal rescuer.

I do not think she was really affiliated with the Barracuda people. I have those nippers, too, and H and I love them. She spoke out about using and loving those nippers and eluded that she was some how helping to test them or something if memory serves. However, who knows if she really was as she also held herself out as the "official" CMHR Farrier (give me a break!).

She's hurt at least one good forum member I know of, and really probably others as well. Obviously has hurt many poor animals, too. Let's hope she gets what's coming to her.

Jill


----------



## Connie P (Dec 23, 2009)

I have no other comment than to say Thank you Jill.


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Dec 23, 2009)

Wow is all I can say and yes I thought she had mentioned she purchased the Baraccuda company or something like that?

Thanks for letting everyone know just goes to show you can be anyone you want on the internet and sometimes we all feel very comfortable and secure with someone cause they are on LB we need to remember that bad people can hide behind anything on the internet.

I hope there is justice for the animals and that if all allegations are true ( I have no idea about the story here) that not only the animals get the help they need but that she to will get whatever help she needs so this does not happen again.


----------



## Tam VanderWerf (Dec 23, 2009)

*"Thanks for letting everyone know just goes to show you can be anyone you want on the internet and sometimes we all feel very comfortable and secure with someone cause they are on LB we need to remember that bad people can hide behind anything on the internet."*

This situation is terrible! In relation to the above quote, I can tell first hand that Dan and I came to the rescue of some "friends" here in Tennessee and fostered 17 of their horses of which many of them were in deplorable condition from parasites, lice, lack of feed, etc. Because one 19 year old mare's teeth were in such dire need of floating, we had our vet do it at our expense. The mare's backbone stuck out a good 2" because she couldn't eat properly due to her teeth. She was the most horrible thing I ever saw!!! How do you let your animals get in such terrible condition? Unfortunately the horses were returned, as we could no long afford to care for them even though we were told we would be reimbursed for our expenses. I can tell you this, after Dan and my experience with our "friends'" horses, I WILL NEVER KEEP MY MOUTH SHUT AGAIN when I see animal cruelty.

I hope this person is fully prosecuted. It makes me sick!


----------



## Debby - LB (Dec 23, 2009)

You said it well Leese "bad people can hide behind anything on the internet" I KNOW she'll get what she gave and then some, that's the only relief in this Sad, SAD situation.


----------



## LittleRibbie (Dec 23, 2009)

The thought of those allegations ( IMO they are more than allegations ) make my skin crawl. My heart goes out to anyone that sold or gave that horrible excuse for a human being any animal.

To the forum member that was hurt, I am so sorry for what you must being going through...I couldnt imagine having to deal with this.

Lisa, you are so correct....People can be anyone they want on the internet...they can hide behind anything.

Thanks Jill for putting this out

I hope they confiscate all her animals if they havent already done so.


----------



## Marty (Dec 23, 2009)

I too cannot comment on this except THANK YOU SO MUCH JILL!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gini (Dec 23, 2009)

I also will not comment but I do want to say *" THANK YOU JILL!"*


----------



## Davie (Dec 23, 2009)

Folks

Please please please be careful what you say or do on this site. I realize that the oscn is a public records of court cases. This case is still ongoing and several owners were at the bond hearing to try and get their horse back if they are still alive. The resuce that has them is now refusing to work with CMHR so that we could have gotten them and tried to find out owners that is no longer possible.

This is a bad situation and now for the owners that may have had a chance to get their horses back it is now going to become a long legal battle to get them back. Some of these animals are on legal contact for sale and now due to the immediate surrender of the hoses to the rescue organization that makes any contracts she had void. But all the comments here do not help those people in their quest to gain back ownership of their animals.

Ms Haher has not been convicted/only charged and until this case is adjucated anything and everything can change that will affect the outcome of her trial that will affect the owner's who were deceived and are trying desperately to get their animals back.

Once this trial is over then you can discuss it to your hearts content, but please refrain from making any statement on a public forum that can injure owners chances. I know of one owner in Indiana who is try desperately to get ther animals back.

This public forum can backlash and make getting their animals back a long legal nightmare.

I was at the bond hearing and am not allowed to speculate nor am I going to discuss what happened (as much as I want to)as this is still an ongoing legal matter and unless you know all the facts in evidence you don't know all that has happened and not all documents have been put on the oscn website.

I ask that everyone keep there comments private so that the owners involved have the best possible opportunity to find out if their animals are alive and what procedures need to be done to get them back.

Let's remember it is the animals that we need to be concerned about right now and letting the owners have the chance to get them back.


----------



## Margaret (Dec 23, 2009)

Yes Jill, Thank you for the heads up..

I remember this lady who professed to be a farrier also..

It is good to share any substantiated information that you have concerning this person, and the well being of the miniatures that we sell, and love.

I once used a transport company that used to advertized on this site, that can no longer advertize here, due to the way they did business also.


----------



## Jill (Dec 23, 2009)

Thanks for the input, everyone. I'm not afraid to say any of what I have said and would do it again in a heart beat. Everyone draw their own conclusions. My own personal insight is pretty crystal clear. I can't even tell you how sick to my stomach I would be if this person had any animal that had belonged to me.


----------



## Connie P (Dec 23, 2009)

Please know that CMHR *DOES NOT *"Try" to get horses. CMHR *OFFERS* "Assistance" where and when it is needed. Thank you. I just really feel it is very important for people to know this.


----------



## Reble (Dec 23, 2009)

I must admit, it might not be right to say too much about this situation, but I thank you Jill for the information because I have talked with Dawn Hahler twice about buying the barraccuda nippers and she told me too wait.

Reason: she was in negotiation into buying the business.





Had not heard anything from her in the last few months, so gave up and ran an ad wanting used ones.

I do have the correct info now, for the Barracuda Hoof Trimmers.

So this topic did help me. thanks Jill


----------



## Davie (Dec 23, 2009)

Connie, you are right in the fact that CMHR only offers to assistance in instances like this and at *no time was any inferance made to* "TRY". "TRY" is the word of one person in a letter that was sent into the internet cyber world and because of that CMHR's offer to assist has been rejected.

We must all be so careful what we write/say on the internet as we have all seen no matter how innocent or unintential something is, it can get around the world and into the wrong hands in the blink of an eye.

Will say no more concerning this until the legal proceding has been fully adjucated.


----------



## K Sera (Dec 23, 2009)

I had received several phone calls in the past from someone calling on her (Dawn) behalf, wanting to know about trimming my horses. I had wondered at first how she got my number ..... I did not have a use for her services, of course. Never heard anymore from her.

Just last week, out of the blue, a guy called me on my cell phone, said he was calling about my miniatures. Of course, I was surprised and wanted to know why he was calling and who he was. He said he wanted to know if I was still interested in getting on their list of clients for trimming in my area and I believe he referenced his source for my name and info was her



???!!!!!??????!!!!! Hmmmmmmm ...... Of course, again, I declined the service .......

Anyone know who the guy might have been?


----------



## minie812 (Dec 23, 2009)

As Davie said...Please it is about the remaining horses AND their owners. These cases can get sticky as what happen several years ago with another horse abuse case. It can be an uphill battle


----------



## Katiean (Dec 23, 2009)

While yes, those allegations are horrible, and I am not defending her, but, what about Innocent until proven guilty? I think, in all fairness, this post is a bit premature. The court date is Jan 6th. I think we should wait for the court to decide if she is guilty or not. She most likely has hurt a lot of people and animals. But, let the courts decide.


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Dec 23, 2009)

Davie said:


> Folks
> Please please please be careful what you say or do on this site. I realize that the oscn is a public records of court cases.
> 
> But all the comments here do not help those people in their quest to gain back ownership of their animals.
> ...


I guess I am confused how anything said on a forum would have any effect on the legal outcome of this case? Knowing that in general animal abuse can be very hard to prove at all and many steps must be taken I am sure the authorities felt they had just cause to charge her and it had nothing to do with a forum?

I do not know that they would read nor care about what is being posted on any forum or said in email or anywhere else if it did not directly relate to the case and evidence?

wondering if you can explain what you mean


----------



## JMS Miniatures (Dec 23, 2009)

Anything you do or say on the internet could get you in trouble these days






I was appaled when I read the email I got yesterday. I never like her as a farrier and hopefully she will be banned from AMHA and AMHR shows. I know she was advertising the barracuda nippers and she claimed she owned the company.


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Dec 23, 2009)

Whatever happened... I hope the horses and animals will be okay.


----------

